
Bash Shortcuts For Maximum Productivity - askorkin
http://www.skorks.com/2009/09/bash-shortcuts-for-maximum-productivity/
======
snitko
It doesn't work in GNOME terminal. Probably because the bash should be in so
called emacs mode (not sure about emacs mode, but there surely is vim mode for
bash). Anyone knows the reason?

